# Smoked Dip Adventure Trio



## austinl (Sep 4, 2011)

The holiday weekend and the start of football season demands some new side items.  With the power bestowed upon me by my smoker I give you the Smoked Dip Adventure Trio!

Chicken Hot Wing Dip

      cream cheese, chicken, onions, garlic, Frank's Red Hot, cilantro, colby and jack shredded cheeses (the photo is an oven-baked one because I forgot to take a picture of the smoked one but you get the idea)








Creamy Bacon Dip

     cream cheese, sour cream, bacon, tomatoes, green onions, garlic, black pepper







Jalapeno Crab Dip

     cream cheese, crab meat, mozzarilla cheese, parmesan cheese, jalapenos, artichoke hearts, garlic, lemon zest, black pepper, and dill weed


----------



## flash (Sep 4, 2011)

Besides our many smoked fish dips (mullet, bluefish, spanish and Jacks) my wife does an artichoke dip with shrimp. Definitely dip time when football season starts.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 4, 2011)

Man o man, a case of beer with your dip, crackers & beer.

It's definitely football season!


----------



## austinl (Sep 4, 2011)

There was lots of beer involved there, haha.  These usually find their way into the smoker just in time to catch the beer munchies on the weekends with friends at around 11 o'clock at night.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 4, 2011)

Can you break down the recipes? I'm dying to try the bacon dip and the crab dip.


----------



## austinl (Sep 5, 2011)

These are all "party-sized" portions but I frequently cut them in half for just me and the wife.   8" and 12" diameter skillets seem to accommodate them well for smokin'

Chicken Hot Wing Dip

2 8 oz. pkg. cream cheese

3 12 oz. cans chicken, well-drained

1 8 oz. pkg. shredded cheese, colby and jack blend or similar

1 small to medium-sized onion, finely chopped

1/2 bunch cilantro, finely chopped

8 garlic cloves, pressed

1/2 bottle Frank's Red Hot sauce

ground black pepper for garnishment

Throughly mix all ingredients in a bowl and then transfer to a casserole pan.  Lightly sprinkle the top with ground black pepper just before baking.  Bake at 350F for 35 minutes.

This also cooks well in a smoker.  Smoke at 230F for 1 hour.

Creamy Bacon Dip

2 8 oz. pkg. cream cheese

2 cups sour cream

1 8 oz. pkg. shredded cheese, colby and jack blend or similar

1.5 lbs. bacon, cooked and finely chopped

2 bunch green onion, chopped

2 15 oz. can diced tomatoes, drained

8 garlic cloves, pressed

ground black pepper for garnishment

Throughly mix all ingredients in a bowl and then transfer to a casserole pan.  Lightly sprinkle the top with ground black pepper just before baking.  Bake at 350F for 35 minutes.

This also cooks well in a smoker.  Smoke at 230F for 1 hour.

Jalapeno Crab Dip

2 and 1/2 8 oz. pkg. cream cheese

1 8 oz. pkg. mozzarella cheese, shredded

3/4 cup parmesan cheese, shredded

3 6 oz. cans crab meat, well-drained

6 jalapenos, diced

1 15 oz. can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped

4 garlic cloves, pressed

grated zest of 1 lemon

ground white pepper for garnishment

dill weed for garnishment

After draining the artichoke hearts press them with a towel on a plate to remove any excess moisture before chopping them.  Throughly mix all ingredients in a bowl and then transfer to a casserole pan.  Lightly sprinkle the top with ground white pepper and dill weed just before baking.  Bake at 350F for 35 minutes.

This also cooks well in a smoker.  Smoke at 230F for 1 hour.


----------



## roller (Sep 5, 2011)

I put those in my file thanks...gotta say something about people that share their recipes...Great job...


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 5, 2011)

They all look great. I will be trying all 3!


----------



## austinl (Sep 5, 2011)

I always felt food and recipes were meant to be shared and enjoyed with friends and family.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'm going to impress the wife and in-laws with these.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 14, 2012)

Even though this thread is just over a year old, *WOW!!*...All 3 of these sound and look fantastic. Definitely saved to the "must try" recipe file. Thank you AustinL for sharing.


----------



## austinl (Jan 12, 2013)

You're welcome.  I still frequently make the hot wing and the jalapeno crab ones.  I have up there to smoke for an hour but really its whenever everything looks all melted and delicious.


----------

